# For the disgruntled ladies



## BXMurphy (Feb 2, 2022)

What do you do when you see your husband stumbling around in the backyard?

Shoot him again!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 2, 2022)

Just what my wife needs...  encouragement...   THANKS ...


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 7, 2022)

FUNNY!!!!
Now I have to ensure that Miss linda never gets to see it.
Gary


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 7, 2022)

I think I’m safe, despite attempts to correct the technique she still closes her eyes when she pulls the trigger!


----------

